# Light Brown System Kitchen for sale at da Cran'



## band (Apr 27, 2020)

Howdy! Light Brown System Kitchen for sale at my Nook's Cranny. It's 130,000 bells. I'm sure someone has been looking for one! First come first serve of course. All I ask is that you let me catalog it. 







.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll come buy it, you can catalog after too


----------



## band (Apr 27, 2020)

KarinaKatrea said:


> I'll come buy it, you can catalog after too


Sweet deal! I'll message you!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 27, 2020)

=) Sounds good!


----------

